# iPhone 3gs switching off when screen is inserted



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I've been fixing my iPhone 3gs for a while now, nearly everything inside has been replaced excluding the battery and logic board... Recently the number 7 (signal) ribbon needed replacing, so I bought a replacement part and replaced. I think it was around the same time as this my main problem occurred. 

Every time I turned the iPhone on after replacing number 7 it had a white screen. So I checked all the connections and tried over and over again. Every now and again it would start with a normal screen but any pressure put onto the screen it either turned white or the phone turned off completely! I bought a replacement screen thinking it could be a problem with that, but still no luck. Now if i start the phone with the screen (+ digitizer) outside the main body of the phone (so they are attached to the phone but not touching the inside) it works perfectly. As soon as they are placed back into the phone it switches off. 

My only thought is that they are pressing against something inside the phone, causing it to switch off, but I’ve pressed down on all of the logic board and the back on the screen, and nothing seems to turn it off; only when its actually in contact with the phone?!

Any ideas? 

Thanks
Joe


----------

